# Yaoi thread



## NekoXboy (Apr 26, 2014)

do any of you watch/read Yaoi? if you don't know what yaoi is, it's anime or manga focused around gay relationships. i haven't been able to find much manga, so i've mainly been watching mostly anime series'. my favorite ones right now would have to be:

Junjou Romantica
Free!
Sekai Ichi Hatsukoi
Loveless

what yaoi anime or manga do you like?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 26, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> i haven't been able to find much manga



You're not looking hard enough.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 26, 2014)

I watch gay porn does that count?


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 27, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> You're not looking hard enough.


it's not really that i can't find it, and more that my parents will be questioning me when they find a book with two guys having sex in it
.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 27, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I watch gay porn does that count?


if it's gay anime style porn then yes. i guess even furry porn COULD technically count as yaoi depending on the style, but i'm thinking more anime/manga (although yes much of my yaoi collection is just random porn pics.)


----------



## Milo (Apr 27, 2014)

literally all you have to do is go to an image board site, and use tags. for example, ___booru. whateverbooru. be like: #pokemon, #ash, #yaoi. and there you go


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2014)

A topic for weird anatomy?




Milo said:


> literally all you have to do is go to an image board site, and use tags. for example, ___booru. whateverbooru. be like: #pokemon, #ash, #yaoi. and there you go


Jerkin' to an 11 year old boy.

classy.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 28, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I watch gay porn does that count?


Did you watch my videos? I hope I was murry and purry enough.



NekoXboy said:


> it's not really that i can't find it, and more that my parents will be questioning me when they find a book with two guys having sex in it
> .


Maybe you're too little to be looking at this stuff anyway if you get in trouble when mommy and daddy find it.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 28, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Did you watch my videos? I hope I was murry and purry enough.
> 
> 
> Maybe you're too little to be looking at this stuff anyway if you get in trouble when mommy and daddy find it.


i wouldn't get in trouble with my "mommy and daddy", they would probably kick me out. you don't know anything about the situation i'm in. it has nothing to do with them finding porn, it's them finding out i'm gay and then kicking me out and (most likely) not paying for college.

please don't make assumptions when you have little to no knowledge on what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 28, 2014)

Milo said:


> literally all you have to do is go to an image board site, and use tags. for example, ___booru. whateverbooru. be like: #pokemon, #ash, #yaoi. and there you go


of course i find crap on the internet. when i say yaoi i'm really referring more to manga and anime.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 28, 2014)

oh boy. this oughta turn out well.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 28, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> i wouldn't get in trouble with my "mommy and daddy", they would probably kick me out. you don't know anything about the situation i'm in. it has nothing to do with them finding porn, it's them finding out i'm gay and then kicking me out and (most likely) not paying for college.
> 
> please don't make assumptions when you have little to no knowledge on what the fuck you're talking about.



Lol you edited your about page before posting that. It used to say 16yo.

But I remember.
We all remember.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 28, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Lol you edited your about page before posting that. It used to say 16yo.
> 
> But I remember.
> We all remember.


The poll results in the age thread reflect this.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright, off the age topic now and get back to.... Whatever this thread was even about.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 7, 2014)

I can't believe I'm still hanging around this thread...

Have you checked the pubishers? IIRC, one of them's called _June_ (_you_ verify). Maybe they have a title list or catalog or something that may prove useful.

Either that or pick your favorite male character(s) from your favorite anime(s) and look up doujins.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2014)

Yowie wowie


----------

